# Low Light Lense



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

So I know this has been beat to death but help me out. I use Electric EG2s with the standard bronze/silver chrome. Great for blue bird days but they suck (IMO) for flat light. I know that yellow or red tends to be best for low light yeah? I can get reds for about 20 bucks cheaper, is there any real improvement to the yellow? I'm mostly having problems picking up terrain features so I hit groves when I'm flat out and BOOM..on my ass.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

In PNw, Smith blue sensor mirror lenses are the standard for flat light. Some days still suck though.


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

NoOtherOptions said:


> So I know this has been beat to death but help me out. I use Electric EG2s with the standard bronze/silver chrome. Great for blue bird days but they suck (IMO) for flat light. I know that yellow or red tends to be best for low light yeah? I can get reds for about 20 bucks cheaper, is there any real improvement to the yellow? I'm mostly having problems picking up terrain features so I hit groves when I'm flat out and BOOM..on my ass.


In your specific goggle the lenses that let in the most light are 66% VLT - Blue, Orange, Yellow. The best is the straight up clear at 88%.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

I have a pair of Oakley Wisdom's with a HI Yellow lens and it works pretty well in flat light conditions. As wrathfuldeity mentions, there are some days where you can't see well no matter what you're wearing.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Treegreen said:


> In your specific goggle the lenses that let in the most light are 66% VLT - Blue, Orange, Yellow. The best is the straight up clear at 88%.


Any chance you have a chart? Where do the red sit?


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

PalmerFreak said:


> I have a pair of Oakley Wisdom's with a HI Yellow lens and it works pretty well in flat light conditions. As wrathfuldeity mentions, there are some days where you can't see well no matter what you're wearing.


I realize it's not a cure all. But I'll be damned if I'm going to let a 50 dollar fix impact my day. Especially on flat light days. Everything can be great besides the light and I wind up pissed off because I can't see shit.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

PalmerFreak said:


> I have a pair of Oakley Wisdom's with a HI Yellow lens and it works pretty well in flat light conditions. As wrathfuldeity mentions, there are some days where you can't see well no matter what you're wearing.


and some of those days are epic....and it keeps the gapers away :yahoo:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I would take yellow or orange over red...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I primarily use yellow and orange lenses now in my eg2's. Orange on partly cloudy to sunny conditions and yellow for cloudy and snowy. When its a blue bird pow day and im in tje back bowls ill use fire iridium.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

I prefer yellow over red for low light but it would be at night that I would more strongly prefer the yellow so depends if you ride night time


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Yellow and a light orange are the best for low light. I agree with everyone about the versatility of the Sensor Mirror, but it is truly a jack of all master of none. On bright days I prefer a little more shade and in flat light the yellow and orange really work, while I would say that the Sensor Mirror "suffices". Not trying to hate, they are my pair with the most days on em in my bag, but as I get more to choose from....


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

NoOtherOptions said:


> Any chance you have a chart? Where do the red sit?


Well, it depends on the red. Go to http://store.prolens.com/electric-eg2-replacement-lenses-p165.aspx and scroll down. The higher the VLT the better in low light.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

HI yellow or pink iridium for me


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Yellow and a light orange are the best for low light. I agree with everyone about the versatility of the Sensor Mirror, but it is truly a jack of all master of none. On bright days I prefer a little more shade and in flat light the yellow and orange really work, while I would say that the Sensor Mirror "suffices". Not trying to hate, they are my pair with the most days on em in my bag, but as I get more to choose from....


When we say yellow we are talking yellow/chrome right? The finish doesn't have an effect on the VLT?


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Treegreen said:


> Well, it depends on the red. Go to http://store.prolens.com/electric-eg2-replacement-lenses-p165.aspx and scroll down. The higher the VLT the better in low light.


DAMNIT, tried to buy the yellow and it was out of stock. haha.


----------



## lj79615 (Dec 5, 2012)

as mentioned before i have smith's and i use my blue sensor at night and snowing, and gold solex for sunny bluebirddays


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

NoOtherOptions said:


> DAMNIT, tried to buy the yellow and it was out of stock. haha.


You are probably better off checking around the sales and just buying a second pair of goggles.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Treegreen said:


> You are probably better off checking around the sales and just buying a second pair of goggles.


That's exactly what I did. My orange lens goggles were $40. I'm more likely to eat shit on a flat light day so if I face plant and wreck them they're not too expensive to replace!


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Looks like my local shop is carrying the yellow's for 40 bucks. So I'm gonna go swoop em tomorrow after work. I already have a back up pair so I'm covered there. I just want a low light dedicated lens because even the new sets ship usually with a bronze lens. Thanks for the assistance guys.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

PalmerFreak said:


> I have a pair of Oakley Wisdom's with a HI Yellow lens and it works pretty well in flat light conditions. As wrathfuldeity mentions, there are some days where you can't see well no matter what you're wearing.


I use the same setup for almost every day out here in the PNW. I do keep a pair of A-Frames with a sunny day lense, but I use them about twice a season.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah. I have two pairs of eg2. I got my orange lenses with white frames for $50 locally on sale


----------

